# Cubans in the US



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Just read an article that said it is estimated that over 1,000,000 have made it to the US mainland.

Amazing how crafty one can be when one wants a Cuban. People go to all extremes to get their Cubans into the US. They say that once here in the US, they can easily make it across state lines with no trouble at all. I can believe that as I brough mine from NJ to Florida when I moved. They say you can find them in just about every state in the US.

I guess my message is don't be afraid to get your hands on one if you get the chance. I must agree there is truly something special about them. Must be the soil, the air, the climate, who knows for sure?

In my case, I found mine at a latin dance, with Celia Cruz. When I set my eyes on that Cuban, I knew I would not be denied. I knew I was hooked forever.

So, tonight being Valentine's day, lets see if I get a chance to do a 46 yr old Cuban again, before she ages yet one more year. Would like to post a review but she won't let me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is your Cuban banded or unbanded?


----------



## Drew (Feb 6, 2007)

You had me going for a while.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Just read an article that said it is estimated that over 1,000,000 have made it to the US mainland.
> 
> Amazing how crafty one can be when one wants a Cuban. People go to all extremes to get their Cubans into the US. They say that once here in the US, they can easily make it across state lines with no trouble at all. I can believe that as I brough mine from NJ to Florida when I moved. They say you can find them in just about every state in the US.
> 
> ...


There's nothing better than a Cuban thats been aged a little.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

:r :r :r


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

:tpd:


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Is your Cuban banded or unbanded?


the cuban I dated had a very thin band..........oh, you're talking about something else, never mind


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

:r :r :r 

She won't let him!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Carlos you rock.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Definitely Banded. :r


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

BWHAHAHAHAH :r 

You had me there:r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

What...say it ain't so? Actual Cubans in the U.S....WHO'D EVER THUNK IT! :ss


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> ......So, tonight being Valentine's day, lets see if I get a chance to do a 46 yr old Cuban again, before she ages yet one more year. Would like to post a review but she won't let me.


Hey bro, that's nothing!!!

Just think of your Dad...... he's doing a 70(?) year old Cuban all the time!!! :ss

Ooops!!! :hn

Now crawl into the fetal position and think 'happy' thoughts...... then get therapy.

:z


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> Hey bro, that's nothing!!!
> 
> Just think of your Dad...... he's doing a 70(?) year old Cuban all the time!!! :ss
> 
> ...


uuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhh, yuck, uuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhh


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

MMmmm Cubans :dr :ss


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Celia Cruz! I like your taste in music :ss


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

You always put a smile on my mug blueface! Thanks!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

as usual great post love your sincerity!


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

:r yeah had me too


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Hahaha Carlos- you crack me up!!

Hope your having a great time herfing in Houston and Dallas. I bet you are missing your Cuban!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha Carlos- you crack me up!!
> 
> Hope your having a great time herfing in Houston and Dallas. I bet you are missing your Cuban!


We all had a great time hosting Carlos in Houston. He introduced us to the Southern Florida herfing style and the sticks were flying everywhere.


----------

